# New GI



## Lisa Williams (Apr 2, 2008)

Our facility will be employing our first Gastro doctor in the near future.  Can anyone tell me what coding resources are available?  I would like to attend classes as well as purchase gastro-specialty books.  Thanks.

lisa wms


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 12, 2008)

There's some coding listservs specific to gastro coding.  Check out www.coding911.com

They also publish the Gastroenterology Coding Alert.  You can view a sample issue and request a free trial here to see if you like it: 
http://codinginstitute.com/spec_gastro.html

I have an article on coding colonoscopies you might find helpful:
http://www.ericacodes.com/Coding_Colonoscopies_Update_1.23.08.doc

You can also check out the American Gastroenterological Association. They have some coding books, courses, and other resources.  I have never purchased anything from them, so I can't tell you if they are good or not.. maybe someone else has some feedback on that.  
http://www.gastro.org/wmspage.cfm?parm1=3366

Hope that helps!  Good luck!

 Erica


----------

